# Card Playing--Which hand do you hold your cards in?



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

My family, including mother-in-law and father-in-law, think I am strange because I hold my cards in my right hand and they all hold them in their left hand. We are all right handed. Vote which way you hold your cards.

Of course I am talking about the traditional holding method with the cards fanned out so you can see everything in your hand. I also hold the deck in my right hand and deal with the left, opposite of my family.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I hold in my left hand so that I can pick out the card I want to play with my right hand - I am right handed. I hold the deck in my left hand and deal with my right. 
Yep - you *are* weird. Are you a closet southpaw?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I haven't played cards for ages so I had to think. I'm the opposite to Florestan but with the same 'oddity' - I'm left/left.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

It doesn't matter. The important thing is if you don't know who the patsy at the table is....you are it!!!


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm ambidextrous, but I don't think that gives any advantage when playing cards.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I hold my cards in my right hand too and I'm right handed.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

hpowders said:


> It doesn't matter. The important thing is if you don't know who the patsy at the table is....you are it!!!


In the game we play, "Schmuck," the patsy is the Schmuck who not only has to deal, but also has to pull in the cards every play, has to give up his best two cards and take the President's worst two cards. Yep, once you are the Schmuck it can be rather difficult to get out of that hole, and if you do and only move up one level, then you are vice Schmuck, which means you only have to give up one card and get only one bad card from the Vice President.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Left hand, even if I'm quite ambidextrous, the right hand is my priority working/controlling/strumming hand. The left is my help/hold/feel-o-tuch/chording hand! 

/ptr


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The phone's been ringing off the hook. Alright! Alright already!!

I hold cards in my left hand and I'm ambidextrous, though I used to be Presbyterian.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I hold the cards in both hands, constantly shuffling them, and close to the vest-equivalent. I also smile spasmodically a lot, and snigger. The game often pauses while the players stare. I am seldom invited back.


----------



## Jeff W (Jan 20, 2014)

Hold right, right handed and deal with the right hand. I quite like shuffling and dealing, so I usually get that duty


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I used to play bridge a lot until about 25 years ago. For the life of me, I can't remember how I held the 13 cards.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Hold in left hand, but am right handed. I use my right hand for placing the chips during the bet.

V


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

I hold my cards in either hand, but I am right-handed for most things. I'm also left-handed at batting, ambidextrous at catching, goofy-footed at snowboarding, and regular with skateboarding. I'm not sure how it all works, but that's it...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Easy question. Whichever hand isn't holding my drink.

Ambidextrous.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

What would Kenny do?


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Although I am ambidextrous being a professional organist (two hands, two feet all independent) there are some things that revert to the laws of physics being a born right handed person. 

Cards in the left hand ... wallet in the left rear pocket ... watch on left arm ... and I park on the left in our garage at home.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

For sake of God, you should hold the card in the opposite of hand you are. So, right hand = hold card with left, vice versa. The dominant hand is to always readiness when you need to grab a gun.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

jurianbai said:


> For sake of God, you should hold the card in the opposite of hand you are. So, right hand = hold card with left, vice versa. The dominant hand is to always readiness when you need to grab a gun.


Very true but I wasn't really meaning serious card playing. If someone could get shot I won't be playing cards.


----------



## Musicforawhile (Oct 10, 2014)

The option that would best describe my card-holding orientation was sadly not listed, it would be:

Left hand (I am right-handed but was born left-handed)


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Musicforawhile said:


> I am right-handed but was born left-handed


There would be an interesting, but perhaps sad, story behind the transition from left to right handedness? My father-in-law is like that too. He said the nuns at the Catholic school he attended forced him to use his right hand. I believe that once upon a time it was thought that it was evil to be left handed or that it was of the Devil so they tried to eliminate left handedness.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

In my youth, whenever I dated a girl who came from "money" my mother always used to say to me "If you play your cards right..."

I found that and still regard that as one of the most obnoxious sayings ever.

Hi Mom!! :tiphat:


----------



## Musicforawhile (Oct 10, 2014)

Florestan said:


> There would be an interesting, but perhaps sad, story behind the transition from left to right handedness? My father-in-law is like that too. He said the nuns at the Catholic school he attended forced him to use his right hand. I believe that once upon a time it was thought that it was evil to be left handed or that it was of the Devil so they tried to eliminate left handedness.


Yes ignorance is what was behind it . I feel like it's really a part of my identity though, my secret left-handedness. And it kind of makes sense...I'm awkward and definitely creative. I think I will read up on it actually, it's interesting. I know the Latin word "sinestra" means left and also unlucky I think, and that's where we get the word sinister...The word for right seems to also mean proper and morally correct, you see that in English, French (droit moral, a droite), German (Recht, richtig). Gauche means both left and also, awkward in French (and English for that matter). Just found a little phrase, "se lever du pied gauche," which means getting out of the wrong side of bed...I guess it's just a case of oppressing something different because the majority doesn't understand it and feels threatened by it.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Musicforawhile said:


> Yes ignorance is what was behind it . I feel like it's really a part of my identity though, my secret left-handedness. And it kind of makes sense...I'm awkward and definitely creative. I think I will read up on it actually, it's interesting. I know the Latin word "sinestra" means left and also unlucky I think, and that's where we get the word sinister...The word for right seems to also mean proper and morally correct, you see that in English, French (droit moral, a droite), German (Recht, richtig). Gauche means both left and also, awkward in French (and English for that matter). Just found a little phrase, "se lever du pied gauche," which means getting out of the wrong side of bed...I guess it's just a case of oppressing something different because the majority doesn't understand it and feels threatened by it.


Fascinating! Thanks for sharing this info.


----------

